# new music for films



## yoed

would love to hear your thoughts about my new video and my new album, I am a classically trained cellist that plays many other genres, my music is mostly influenced by my classical roots but it also reflect all the different musical cultures I have been exposed to in the last 10 years of my musical journey. (since I crossed over from the classical world) 
-Mania - one man cello band by Yoed Nir:




-Full album: 
Suspended Hours

thank you so much for listening
yoed


----------

